

Dropbox Privacy: Share a folder in Dropbox for access by an App - davidvanleeuwen
https://www.dropbox.com/votebox/7933/share-a-folder-in-dropbox-for-access-by-an-app

======
jonnotie
Yeah. That would solve a lot of trust issues.

